# XP/Chrome connection issuues



## xpylonracer (Mar 25, 2015)

I am experiencing navigating problems when the site loads, occasionly the side bar topic links work, 90% of the time they fail.
Could this be an issue with my computer or op system ?
Emgee.


----------

